# New Alaskan Backcountry Transport Service



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

Check out BigMountainTaxi.com!!! These guys are amazing for what they are offering!!!! A must do if you are a snowboarder that had never been to Alaska. Thompson Pass, Valdez Alaska. At it's finest. Splitboard tours and snowboarding.


----------

